# friend of mine put blower on his 05' GTO!



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

I gotta say I'm impressed with what my friend has done with his red /red 05' automatic transmission GTO.

He's put headers on, added an SLP loudmouth cat back, & just recently had a magnasun blower installed.

I never quite heard anything that sounded so ferocious. He swung by last night (yesterday) to show me the blower install, & took me down the street.

Geeze, ..it was incredibly fast, & that 'screaming' coming out of the SLP was "awe inspiring'', ..but only when he got on it.

For me, ..I had not heard the sound, or experienced the power of a blown 05'/06' GTO. Sure, I have driven an 04' supercharged mustang cobra, ..BUT IT AINT NOTHING LIKE A SUPERCHARGED 05/06' GTO!:lol: 

I'm currently running an 05' manual 6-sp. GTO, & think it just tops, ..but geeze after feeling that kind of power boost from the blower, & hearing that SLP catback scream, ..I'm starting to get intoxicated just thinking IF I was to go a similiar route! 

Does anybody want to donate about 6-7 grand for a good cause? :lol:


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

please get some video and post it up i would love to hear the thing roar. i have thought about the kit myself and would love to see the dyno numbers if at all possible.


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

04stangkiller said:


> please get some video and post it up i would love to hear the thing roar. i have thought about the kit myself and would love to see the dyno numbers if at all possible.




He is a friend, but more of an aquaintaince I would tell you. I really do not know where he even lives. He swings by where I work at occassionally.
He's a fine young man about the age of my youngest son.

The cat back he has on is real aggressive with, or without the blower(SLP)...but to me it now sounds 'different' with the blower. 

All i know is he had the blower job done in Cleveland, Ohio..& he said it was about a 7-hour job, & it was done by professionals.

He said they had to reprogram everything AFTER the install,& they DID do a dyno. He said he has 450 REAL 'rear wheel' horses now. His blower is at 6psi, & they told him anything more would not really give him the engine longevity that one would hope to achieve.

I'm serious when I say that his car REALLY sounds 'ferocious'. He told me he has a friend that has an 04' Zo6. Certainly that Zo6 is NOT THE Zo6 of 505 horse fame, ..but he beat it by over 7-car lenghts.


----------



## stupidaznmunkey (Apr 22, 2006)

can you hear the whining of the S/C or more of the ROAR from all the air being moved around and shoved out the goats ass


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

stupidaznmunkey said:


> can you hear the whining of the S/C or more of the ROAR from all the air being moved around and shoved out the goats ass


:lol: 

Another "ass man"


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

stupidaznmunkey said:


> can you hear the whining of the S/C or more of the ROAR from all the air being moved around and shoved out the goats ass




Actually, neither one of us can really hear any whine from the blower. I suspect because of the SLP loudmouth.

but man, ..it just sounds incredible!


----------

